# Cresent area fishing help



## crabby (Jul 2, 2017)

I will be in Cresent July 15 through July 22 with family and friends.  This is a new area for me to fish, shrimp and crab. I have a 18 foot flats boat and live in Satellite Beach ,Florida. Its funny that I need to go north to get back to the south. I have a 9ft cast net and a 10ft sein net for shrimp. Sight fishing the Atlantic and Lagoon flat are what I am familiar with. Not sure if I should head south to Doboy Sound or North to Sapelo Sound. My daughter loves flounder and my wife loves blue crabs. Thanks for any help.


----------



## fuelman1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Assuming you'll put in at Bellville ramp. From there it's a pretty straight shot out to Sapelo sound. There are lots of places to fish in and around Sapelo Sound. A good day trip would be to ride out to Blackbeard Island and go down Blackbeard Creek to Cabretta Inlet. Some good trout and sheepshead fishing along the bluffs on the creek and a pretty ride. Lots of sandbars so mind your channel markers going in and out of the sound. Eat dinner one night at B&J's in Darien. Killer fried shrimp. Don't go on the weekend unless you're willing to wait. It's a seafood buffet and it gets crowded.


----------



## crabby (Jul 2, 2017)

I will be staying  near Ga Hwy 99 and Blackbeard Creek. B&J's is awesome , went a few years ago on the way to Savannah.


----------



## crabby (Jul 2, 2017)

My wife is from NOLA and I am From Galveston , Tx. ,so it is so nice to get back to the South and tidal marsh.


----------



## Bream Pole (Jul 2, 2017)

The Blackbeard creek he is speaking of runs behind Blackbeard Island and nowhere near 99.


----------



## crabby (Jul 2, 2017)

Bellville ramp is were I plan to launch. Then travel south and east to the dock/house on Blackbeard creek.


----------



## killswitch (Jul 3, 2017)

paddler said:


> The Blackbeard creek he is speaking of runs behind Blackbeard Island and nowhere near 99.



I wondered that myself, but if you look at google map of the area, they have Sapelo, Julienton, White Chimney, Crescent, and some other rivers labeled as Blackbeard creek. Not sure why, but there are lots of Blackbeard creeks according to google.


----------



## fuelman1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Google maps has everything as Blackbeard Creek. That's the Crescent River. You can run west and head up the intercoastal to get to Sapelo Sound. Lots of spots to stop and fish.

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11510.shtml


----------



## crabby (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry about that ,I was using google map .


----------



## killswitch (Jul 3, 2017)

fuelman1 said:


> Google maps has everything as Blackbeard Creek. That's the Crescent River. You can run west and head up the intercoastal to get to Sapelo Sound. Lots of spots to stop and fish.
> 
> http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11510.shtml




Now you have something to work with using this chart.


----------



## crabby (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you for the NOAA chart. Looks like I have deep water to the Atlantic from the house. I fish tarpon and triple tail a lot in my area and can't wait to see what coastal Georgia has to offer. Google maps really threw me off.  I should know better.


----------



## killswitch (Jul 3, 2017)

pm sent


----------

